# Fun Urban Maple Project



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

This one pushed the limits of my setup. It was a lot of fun and hard work but well worth it. Local tree crew cutting down a 40" diameter silver maple and they were happy to let me take it off their hands. I love urban logs! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

More pics!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And more...


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

So freaking sweeeet, jealous


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That's going to be beautiful!!! I've never figured out why tree surgeouns leave that extra 1 ft of special base root at the ground for grinding???? That flair has beauty also.

YEP!!! She's gonna be a beast but it's big enough to split and have big pieces to saw!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Keep up the pics:thumbsup::thumbsup:...I'm hooked!! LOL Great find:yes::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice log Allen. 
Now do you mill with a chainsaw or do you have a band mill? Either way, can't wait to see it slabbed.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure what direction we're going to go with this one. No matter what way I go I'll be hiring someone with a chainsaw mill to make at least a few cuts. I'll either lop off the ears on the top to level the log out and then get some slabs or I'll even it up and take about a 6" slab off of each side to help square it up and fit it on the mill for some wide boards. Even if I go the second route I'll need to saw this bad boy in half lengthwise to be able to pick it up and get it on a mill. Should be fun!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice! You will definitely have a story to tell about that one. Especially amazing that it is sound. I love urban lumber, and the price is right-- just hope there isn't too much hardware in it! Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Very, very nice. Good price, too.
I suggest that you try really hard to get the stump.
Should be attractive grain figure in the region where the root system met the trunk.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Yep. The price was right but it took a whole day to move it. Stump is already gone. It wold have been cool but I'm sure the tree is going to be cool too. I'll update pics when we saw it up. Should be fun no matter what.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd love to see lumber from the heart of that thing!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't recall seeing the heartwood on maple ever being that brown.
Can't wait to see some slabbing.

Good find, Allen.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Well Gents... a little teaser... We're taking a crack at milling this bad boy tomorrow. I'll be sure to take a lot of pics.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Now Allen....THAT wasn't nice :thumbdown::thumbdown::huh: teasing us like that.....now be a good boy and CUT THE LOG!!!! LOL

I've got to get to milling again...they're piled up!!!....this one man band is running out of steam and storage room....not complaining...that's a good Blessing!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

This was definitely a project! After scratching our heads a bunch we decided to cut this to a more manageable length since the crotch was much bigger than the rest of the log (50"+ diameter). So we ended up with about a 7' long log that's 40"-42" that we then cut in half.

We had to tackle this one as a team though. My buddy Greg from Treecycle Hardwoods who is also a member here on Woodworking Talk brought his chainsaw which he used freehand to split the log!  He did a great job and now it's able to go on the mill. Didn't have time today to cut any slabs and boards so I'll have to update as we go! This one is going to make some nice boards.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

oooohhhhhh yeeeaaaahhhh !!!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

One 4" slab would make a nice kitchen table.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely lots of possibilities. We're going to cut some slabs and some wide boards. Then the crotch section we're going to cut up into large turning blanks. Just the butt section we estimated about 600-700bf. Can't wait to get into it.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

too bad you didnt have a bigger chain saw.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's a good haul there


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Come on Allen...MORE PICS!!!! LOL I did get to saw today BUT not anything big....12-14" range. See thread.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Well Tim. Finally...more pics!! This was a fun one to saw! The logs just about maxed out the mill. Just for reference, the slab/cant we're cutting in the second picture is 16" thick just to make the log more manageable to work with. This log produced many, many bookmatched spalted maple sets. And we still have the large crotch section to mill up!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

And here are some pics of the wood. Enjoy!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

WOOF!
Pretty stuff.
Enough to make me think of moving back north.
(Ok, thought about it.....Nah!)


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Aard. No need to move back. Someday you can just visit and pick your slabs as they come off the mill.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

YEAH BABY!!!! I love to see them biggun's on the saw!!!

WOW!! Thanks for the pics :thumbsup: Indoor/ nighttime pics are tough to get true color.

What saw are you cutting on?? Not a monorail Woodmizer (they do make a dual/quad post style mobile head saw).

Thanks


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

This mill was a Timberking. I wanted to get the widest cuts I could and I don't have a slabbing attachment for the Peterson yet so my buddy offered to cut it up for me. I'll be cutting the rest of my logs on the Peterson.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Got everything put away this morning. About 400bf of 8/4 bookmatched spalted maple. I still have a 4' crotch section about 48" diameter to do something with next. This tree is making me work!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah....8/4 will make you work....AFTER I decided to cut most of mine at 8/4 and with longer logs.... anything more than 8 ftrs make me rethink if i lost my mind LOL especially over 24" Wide...BUT they are very AWESOME to look at!!!! 

Thanks for posting...DON'T forget to post the crotch pics!!


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm like a kid in a candy store when I see these stacks.


----------

